# Game Thread: Thursday January 18 @ Heat



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (20-18) - Miami Heat (17-20)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: American Airlines Arena
*TV*: TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Marquis Daniels | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Maceo Baston | Shawne Williams | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.4
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.5
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.4
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.62
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.16
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 65.7
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* -Danny Granger 38.3










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jason Williams | Dwyane Wade | Jason Kapono | Udonis Haslem | Alonzo Mourning*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Antoine Walker | James Posey | Gary Payton*

*Injuries*

 Knee Surgery 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Dwyane Wade 27.9
*Rebounds* - Udonis Haslem 8.8
*Assists *- Dwyane Wade 8
*Steals *- Dwyane Wade 1.94
*Blocks* - Alonzo Mourning 2.92
*FG% * - Alonzo Mourning 56.3
*FT%* - Jason Williams 95.1
*3PT%* - Jason Kapono 55.4



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 10-6
Road: 10-12
Overall: 20-18 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 14th in NBA)

Miami Heat
Home: 8-9
Road: 9-11
Overall: 17-20 (3nd in Southeast, 8th in East, 17th in NBA)
*







</center>








*- 21 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 33.5 ppg in last 2 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Marquis Daniels vs. Dwyane Wade

Games vs. Heat this year:

http://www.dasfda.com

Average Score:

Heat- 0
Pacers- 0

Prediction:

Pacers- 95
Heat- 94


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's gonna be tuff to play on TNT against the Miami Heat who are sopposetly getting back Shaq, with a small roster and almost nobody on our bench. Bastan and Williams gonna need to be big but this is a flashback huh boys to the post-fight games?? LOL


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Can I finally watch a live game again from the Pacers and are we this shorthanded, bah.

Pacers- 92
Heat- 91


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't know about this one, but maybe we can pull it off.

Pacers 94
Heat 92


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well im not feelin a W for this one but it will be an interesting game. 104-99 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103 Pacers - 93 Heat


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm going to love this game. Heres why, we can finally see what Granger can do when really put under pressure. This is the first game in which he is going to need to carry a huge load of the points, and I'm excited to see it. Also excited to see what Marquis can do when he gets minutes. Pacers- 100 Heat- 95

Actually not sure if the Pacers can win this, but I ain't about to bet against my team. Also, if we do win, it should boost our players confidence knowing they can win without Harrington and Jackson.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Auggie said:


> 103 Pacers - 93 Heat


i think it might be awhile before we see a 100 points again man. lol

That being said,

Pacers 84
Miami 79


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i wasnt sure what your starting lineup was going to be after the trade...but ill go with what you guys posted.

the heat are finally looking healthy--and its by no coincidence they are playing better as well. i hope Shaq plays in this game:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> i wasnt sure what your starting lineup was going to be after the trade...but ill go with what you guys posted.


That's most likely going to be it, unless the players we traded for actually learn the offense and plays within a day.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Shaq wont be playing this game either:



> In the SUN-SENTINEL.COM, Ira Winderman writes "Heat coach Ron Rothstein said at this morning's shootaround at AmericanAirlines Arena that center Shaquille O'Neal will not play tonight against the Pacers or Friday against the 76ers."


http://www.nba.com/news/358652.html


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll always watch the Pacers live if it's on Dutch TV. So olso this time, too bad I can't see our new players, so I have to wait for a while 

EDIT: YESSSSS, 3rd of feb. - Indiana Pacers - LA Lakers, LIVE


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Our starters:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I just got home from work, ordered a pizza, some buddies are over with some booze and we're ready to watch this game in HD!! Let's Go Pacers, i'll see everyone after the game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, Greene to Baston and a huge dunk.

First quarter was oke!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I really hope this trade opens the door for Greene, he is really a good player, if he had more expierience I think he could potentially take over as starter because of how he is built and his defense.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tinsley is single handedly ruining the game for us right now. I am one of Tins' biggest supporters, but since when does he consider himself a jump shooter? He's not even running the offense, he just runs down and shoots, about every other play.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Tinsley is effing horrible. We get the ball, he doesn't pass but miss.... after a lucky bounce, we get the ball back, throw it in to Tinsley and that bum shoots it again without passing, of course missing it. WTF.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Pacers offensive stats this year are horrible. I knew they had to improve, but I didn't realize they were the bottom feeders of the league in terms of offense.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

This game is hard to watch. They arn't playing the slightest bit of defense. A College team could play better defense than that. On top of that, they have completed more passes to the Heat than to our own teammates. Tinsley is starting to get on my nerves. I've always loved him, but he needs to be a passer, not a shooter.

Also, Wade is untouchable by the refs. I swear, he can do whatever he wants and it won't be a foul. At least 3 times this game, I've seen him run full speed into a Pacer, pass it, and not get called for offensive foul.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Barkley is making me feel so much better after this trade. Barkley is convinced that the Pacers got a great deal. He says Murphy and Dunleavy fit in perfectly with the Pacers system. He said Murphy and O'Neal will spread the floor which will give Dunleavy alot of open shots. I think this trade will actually help our offense now that I look at. This also gives Granger a chance to start, which look at him now, 18 first half points. Daniels will get alot more minutes, which I think is good. Orion Greene will also get alot more minutes, good trade. GREAT TRADE.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I haven't watched, but Tinsley's probably playing like **** because he feels like he needs to be the 2nd option instead of setting up O'Neal and Granger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is only half the Miami crowd actually there? Are the Pacers that unattractice to fans? Good to hear Orien Greene's played well. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Tinsley just took an incredibly horrible shot. He bricks a long 3 at the end of the shot clock, Foster gets him the ball again, and when the clock is at 20, he takes a terrible 3 and airballs it. Indy down 10 with 10 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

WHAT IS TINSLEY DOING!?!?!?!? I finally agree with everyone, he needs to be traded. I never thought so until now. Pathetic, PATHETIC. He has taken over as the "I'm going to screw up the teams momentum" player now that Jacksons gone.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Pacers don't care anymore. I'm losing interest in watching them. They just don't care, they are ruining the game for me.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Daniels and Williams can still be good for us, I like them so far. We ain't so bad when we are complete.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I've always said Tinsley a loser, and this year he has no "injury" excuse. He is just plain awful and has a bad attitude. We wont get anywhere with Tinsley as our starting PG. on a brighter side - look at Quis and Granger!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster scores 2 3-point plays in a row to bring us back, then is called for the blocking foul. Down 4 with 2:15 left!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marquis Daniels throws the ball off Zo's foot, backcourt violation Indy. Jason Williams hits a shot. Down 6 with 1:31 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger htis both free throws. Back down to 4 with 1:30 left. Get a stop!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley jumps past Jason Williams, then Williams hits another jumper. ****. JO misses, and Foster has another chance at a 3-point play. Yes!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster's scored 12 in the 4th quarter, but bricks the free throw. Wade misses. Granger takes a bad 3, but JO rebounds, and is fouled.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Foster is great!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits both. 2 point game with 25.6 seconds left, so we'll foul. Wow.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

We may have the lead had the ref not screwed up and called that ball, kicked by Zo, out on the Pacers. But we can still get this, hopefully Wade misses some free throws. I imagine him getting it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indy fouls Wade, and he hits the first. The second rolls in. Shawne Williams for 3!!! SHAWNE WILLIAMS! Somehow we didn't foul Wade all the way down the court, and he takes a shot and makes it. 4 seconds left and a 3-point deficit. Go Shawne Williams!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wade, ****.

Nice 3 though.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Williams pulling a Reggie, but then dumb defense and no foul, sad we gave up that much time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger pumps and misses the 3 at the buzzer. Argh. Granger's been great, but must he look so awkward when he takes shots off the dribble?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

.......


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Game over. No too bad with such a small rotation.

Williams, Quis and Green can get more playing time, not bad.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

had not ever thought this game would go down the wire. impressive game by Marquis, Shawne and Granger. Huge 4th quarter effort by Foster too.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awesome comeback. Daniels played well, stuggled some defensivly but Tinsley i think killed us most. Not only with the ball, but without the ball. The two in a row Jason Williams baskets were all him leaving him open. 

Granger had a great game, too bad we didn't have a better drawn play or had more time, he was double covered and it was clear he wasn't in good position to take the shot but there was noone open and no time. 

Good effort, too bad it means little as we're now on a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

that over and back was clearly off zo's foot........terrible call. miami hits a shot after that and the lead is back up to 6

wade got lucky as hell at the end, bet they wouldve called a foul if he missed that

great comeback.......they showed heart there


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Hail Yinka said:


> that over and back was clearly off zo's foot........terrible call. miami hits a shot after that and the lead is back up to 6
> 
> wade got lucky as hell at the end, bet they wouldve called a foul if he missed that
> 
> great comeback.......they showed heart there


Agree, and with 4 new players we should be alot better, at least our bench scoring.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Bulllllll****ttttttttttttttttttttttt Call


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well now that i've stopped crying about the Zo call and Foster missing a huge free throw..im ready to talk about this game. Jermaine O'neal did not step up. 17 points 5 fouls? That un-acceptable..we needed him to have a huge game to win this one and he didnt.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Well now that i've stopped crying about the Zo call and Foster missing a huge free throw..im ready to talk about this game. Jermaine O'neal did not step up. 17 points 5 fouls? That un-acceptable..we needed him to have a huge game to win this one and he didnt.


He was in foul trouble. Still didn't have great game, but still.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Well now that i've stopped crying about the Zo call and Foster missing a huge free throw..im ready to talk about this game. Jermaine O'neal did not step up. 17 points 5 fouls? That un-acceptable..we needed him to have a huge game to win this one and he didnt.


You hit it on the nail. Where in the world was Jermaine O'Neal? This was his big moment. To show the organization and the world for that matter, in a national tv game that he can carry the team on his shoulders, and not Daniels, Foster, Williams and Granger to keep us in it and bring us back.

However, we don't have a killer instinct. Even with 2 minutes left in the game, down by 4, it was on the edge of my seat, but realistly i was trying to figure out what if it's a last minute shot and who would take it. Ever since Miller left, we had noone and we still don't have anyone. Granger is a great player but young. In those finals seconds, didn't seem like anyone wanted to ball. Pretty much the same thing happened vs. Dallas and me included said it'd be a learning expierence, but yet, it wasn't really.... we just don't have a late go-to guy. And with Murphy and Dunleavy, we're still missing that person IMO. Would Corey Maggette be it? I don't know, havn't seen nearly enough Clippers games to say. 

Tinsley is a major problem, but as we look, we're a horrid team when in final 2 minutes of close games, just look for tonight and the Dallas games for examples, we had good oppertunities in both but seemed lost and confussed each time.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I dont like the fact the we're letting Danny take the last shot when the game in on the line. I remember he also missed the last shot in a game against Detroit last season. Dont get me wrong, but missing a couple of game altaring shots at this stage of his career could really get to his head and psyche him out. Dont worry Granger you did great this game!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Not to forget we let go two good FT shooter(Saras and Jackson), don't know how good the new guys will shoot it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> You hit it on the nail. Where in the world was Jermaine O'Neal? This was his big moment. To show the organization and the world for that matter, in a national tv game that he can carry the team on his shoulders, and not Daniels, Foster, Williams and Granger to keep us in it and bring us back.
> 
> However, we don't have a killer instinct. Even with 2 minutes left in the game, down by 4, it was on the edge of my seat, but realistly i was trying to figure out what if it's a last minute shot and who would take it. Ever since Miller left, we had noone and we still don't have anyone. Granger is a great player but young. In those finals seconds, didn't seem like anyone wanted to ball. Pretty much the same thing happened vs. Dallas and me included said it'd be a learning expierence, but yet, it wasn't really.... we just don't have a late go-to guy. And with Murphy and Dunleavy, we're still missing that person IMO. Would Corey Maggette be it? I don't know, havn't seen nearly enough Clippers games to say.
> 
> Tinsley is a major problem, but as we look, we're a horrid team when in final 2 minutes of close games, just look for tonight and the Dallas games for examples, we had good oppertunities in both but seemed lost and confussed each time.



Exactly. He wants to show thats he's the franchise here was a perfect chance. Down 4 guys..national tv..nba champs. Could it get any better than that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> I dont like the fact the we're letting Danny take the last shot when the game in on the line. I remember he also missed the last shot in a game against Detroit last season. Dont get me wrong, but missing a couple of game altaring shots at this stage of his career could really get to his head and psyche him out. Dont worry Granger you did great this game!


Who else should've taken it? Tinsley? Armstrong? Daniels? Williams? We just traded our 3 best 3-point shooters.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Who else should've taken it? Tinsley? Armstrong? Daniels? Williams? We just traded our 3 best 3-point shooters.


Let a veteran do it, even if its a less reliable shooter than Granger. I dont like putting him in that kind of situation.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie said:


> Let a veteran do it, even if its a less reliable shooter than Granger. I dont like putting him in that kind of situation.



Why not, he's hit a bunch of clutch threes for us. He hit that huge three in Boston to save that game for us, and he's done it a couple of times. He's a good shooter, and it was a very difficult shot.

I'd be fine giving him the ball in that situation. It was his night, let him take it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Why not, he's hit a bunch of clutch threes for us. He hit that huge three in Boston to save that game for us, and he's done it a couple of times. He's a good shooter, and it was a very difficult shot.
> 
> I'd be fine giving him the ball in that situation. It was his night, let him take it.


I agree. I had a major problem with the play, though. We've run that so many times that defenses must know what's going on. It doesn't even get anyone open, either. If it does, the guy on defense has enough time to catch the Pacer, too, while he's running to the ball, and the defender of Marquis Daniels could switch over, also, since Daniels isn't a good shooter, and we only had 4 seconds.

Anyway, Granger is the best shooter this time has, and he needs the experience.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I want Granger to take the shot. You say you don't want to hurt his ego if he misses? Imagine telling a guy who is the ebst 3 point shooter on the team, who also has 28 points, that you don't trust him to take the shot? How much since does that make. We are playing to win games, not to make sure our rookie doesn't feel bad after missing a shot. It happens, Reggie missed alot of them. Granger is in his second year, he has plenty of time, may as well try to build him into intense moments while its early.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Very good points.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's too bad he missed it, but he'll definetly learn, and grow from this...The Gift has been playing much better lately and it's about time he got more PT.....:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 101-104 Heat

Pacers Fan- 16
Pacersthebest- 22
Box Man- 19
Knick_Killer31- 8
Auggie- 11
Grangerx33- 10
MillerTime- 42

Winner- Knick_Killer31


----------

